# virus scan for Mac



## caitlingel (Jun 13, 2003)

My daughter just got her new iMac and we need a good virus scan. I use McAfee, but Dr. Solomon and Norton for Mac are both around $70. Does anybody know of a cheaper (or free) scan that's worthwhile. Grisoft's AVG doesn't support Mac OS. Thanks!


----------



## etn152 (Jul 15, 2003)

If you want free you can always try Virex or Gatekeeper. The only drawback to these is that they only will protect you from viruses created before January 2000 or 2001. Sine you use an older OS than 10, you really don't have to worry too much about viruses. But if you feel better w/ one, try going to ebay, or another auction sight, and check for anti virus there in the mac area. I got a suite w/ antivirus and firewall for about $25 on Ebay.


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

i hav used mac over the years. And have not been attacked by a virus. There's seldom virus for mac. Most of them are for the PC platform.

Just in case.... just install a freeware anti-virus scanner


----------

